# Update on my Overseeding of Timothy/Orchard Grass Mix in existing fields.



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So far so good seeds been down for 2 weeks now. My pastures are pushing threw the surface about 1" now. Hayfields are just pushing threw w/ the O AND T grasses. The timothy is shooting up much quicker then the O grass. Don't know if thats usual or not but i'm hoping the timothy gets a good bite before the summer heat. What's everyones thoughts on the timothy coming up quicker then the orchard? Does timothy just germ. faster then then the orchard or is just the fact of the weather conditions being warmer?

As far as the liquid manure goes i didn't not stick with most of you guys advice. I allowed the my neighbor the big dairy farmer to do the liquid manure before seed even germinated. He tells me theres to much competition for the new seed to come up and that i really need the fertilizer for the soil conditions he could tell it was lacking just by some of the weeds and grasses growing i guess. But he said maybe i will make a liar out of him w/ the new seed coming up. It's taking off well, and boy did that liquid manure green things up fast. Holy smoke they are green my fields have never been green but then again it's beens years since these fields have been hayed.

This all new to me and i'm loving every moment of it i check the progress everyday just about and read all of your posts.


----------

